

The Tanenbaum-Torvalds Debate (1992) - pzaich
http://www.oreilly.com/openbook/opensources/book/appa.html

======
alistproducer2
For a good book on the subject try "Rebel Code: Linux and the Open Source
Revolution"

[http://www.amazon.com/Rebel-Code-Linux-Source-Revolution-
ebo...](http://www.amazon.com/Rebel-Code-Linux-Source-Revolution-
ebook/dp/B005I57NZ2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1439389014&sr=8-2&keywords=rebel+code+book)

